

Introduction to PageRank - Michael Nielsen - RiderOfGiraffes
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/lectures-on-the-google-technology-stack-1-introduction-to-pagerank/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted because of the discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012339>

